# How long do you have to move after a strangles test?



## Jmair13 (28 March 2017)

Looking to move yards, once strangles and blood tests have been taken, is there a certain time frame the horse needs to be moved in?


----------



## alainax (28 March 2017)

Strangles  blood tests would usually be done in quarantine at the new yard, as the new yard won't be able to control the bio security at the old yard. Would be a waste of time doing it before quarantine as could be infected after the sample was taken.


----------



## Jmair13 (28 March 2017)

Okay, can the blood tests be done at the current yard or do they need to be done once moved?


----------



## alainax (28 March 2017)

Jmair13 said:



			Okay, can the blood tests be done at the current yard or do they need to be done once moved?
		
Click to expand...

Best to check the protocol with the new yard you intend to move to.


----------



## Leo Walker (28 March 2017)

alainax said:



			Best to check the protocol with the new yard you intend to move to.
		
Click to expand...

This. But previous experience says its after you have moved and are in isolation. If not it would be pretty pointless as you could do the blood test then have them come into contact with a carrier immediately afterwards which would void the whole process. But I've only ever  been on one yard out of lots that has asked for a strangles test, so it probably wont be asked for at all


----------



## Xtra (30 March 2017)

Big equestrian yard near me has the test done at the old yard then has been up to 12 days before they move.  Always seemed pointless to me doing that.


----------

